# Education in Rhodes



## orozanitis (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am looking to hear your thoughts on the school system on Rhodes island. Are there any good elementary schools that teach in English? We live in New Jersey and are planning to move to Rhodes. We have an 8 year old who speaks no Greek and wondering if there are any schools that teach in English. I would love for him to start learning Greek but I also don't want him to fall behind while learning the language. Thanks for your thougts.


----------

